# 30 gallon tank overstocking?



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm redoing a 30 gallon standard size tank other than my 75 gallon tank for the living room. 

I'm laying it out with black gravel and some red for contrast.

These are the fish that I intend to have in there, though I don't know if this might be too much.

7 Cardinal Tetras
5 Rummynose Tetras
3 Syno Hybrid Jaguar Catfish
4 Otocinclus
10 Red Crystal Shrimps
1 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
2 Electric Blue Rams
9 Celestial Pearl Danios
5 Pygmy Corydoras

This is going to be a planted tank with driftwood. 

Any opinions on this guys? I'm not sure if this is really overstocking considering the size of many of these fishes doesn't exceed 1-2 inches. 

I also need help on the lighting. I am currently using the regular overhead with a florasun max growth bulb replacement, but the intensity of the lighting seems weak. What do you guys think? I don't know lighting very well, so if somebody can suggest what I should purchase for a heavily planted tank for a 30 gallon and how I should set it up, I'd appreciate it very much.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO, if you add them slow you might find that you've reached a limit without reaching a particular number that would say you've reached the limit. What I mean by that is your planted tank, which could vary depending on how many plants, along with all the other furniture could "appear" over crowded. Seems like an ambitious number of fish and it could work (I haven't tried to figure out if you have too many), but fish really can decide on their own if your tank is overcrowded. Fish stress if your tank is overcrowded. When they stress, they are easily taken down by illnesses that they would normally fight off on their own. That is why I say it may work...but your fish could make the decision for you.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Edits:

8 Endler's Livebearers
7 Cardinal Tetras
5 Rummynose Tetras
4 Otocinclus
8 Red Crystal Shrimps
1 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
2 Electric Blue Rams
8 Celestial Pearl Danios
5 Pygmy Corydoras
*3 Kuhli Loaches (maybe)
2 assassin snails

So far, I have 7 Cardinals, 8 Celestials, 5 pygmys, 4 rummynose, 1 kuhli, 3 red crystal shrimp and 2 assassin snails. Half of the stock was added on today so we will see how they are doing.


----------



## underwaterking (Oct 23, 2010)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

If you have problems with the web on internet explorer, use mozilla firefox.
Hope it helps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't add too many at once or you will cause an ammonia spike.


----------

